# Mit dem Notebook übers Handy online gehen?



## andreas84 (4. Februar 2011)

*Mit dem Notebook übers Handy online gehen?*

Hallo,

ich habe seit einigen Wochen ein Notebook, mit dem ich im moment nur zu Hause über W-lan online gehen kann.

Habe mich jetzt schon über Web-Sticks informiert.

Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit über ein Smartphone an zb. USB (mit normalen Internet/Mobilefunkvertrag) mit dem Notebook online zu gehen?

Mein Gedanke ist, Smartphone und mobiles Internet, also zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen.

Habe mich mit dem Thema noch nie beschäfftigt und habe deswegen keine Ahnung...

Danke!

P.S.: Habe noch kein Smartphone mit Vertrag


----------



## taks (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit dem Notebook übers Handy online gehen?*

Über ein Handy ins Internet ist eigentlich garkeine Hexerei.
Ich als Beispiel, benutze ein Android-Smartphone mit einem Abo, bei welchem 1GB Daten im Monat runter geladen werden können.
Um mit dem Laptop darüber ins Internet zu gehen, muss einfach eine Verbindung zwischen Laptop und Handy hergestellt werden (Ich bevorzuge per USB-Kabel). 
Sofern der APN (Eigenschaften der Datenverbindung welcher vom deinem Provider abhängig ist) im Handy eingerichtet ist, muss nurnoch in den Handy-Einstellungen bei Internet-Tethering der Haken gesetzt werden.

Dann kannst du über das Handy ins Internet.

Ist einmal alles Eingerichtet, kann man dann bei Bedarf einfach das Handy am Laptop anschliessen und es stellt die Verbindung her.


----------



## andreas84 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit dem Notebook übers Handy online gehen?*

Sehr gut, danke schonmal!

Ich werde wohl Vodafone bervorzugen und habe mir schonmal den Tarif "SuperFlat Internet" angeschaut. Dieser hat auch 1Gb Volumen inklusive und danach nur noch mit 64kb/s Leistung. Tethering Funktion hat dieser Tarif auch.

Fehlt quasi nur noch das Smartphone.
Hast du eine Empfehlung? 
Modeerscheinungen mit dem Apfel mag ich nicht so...
Werde zu diesem Thema mal paar Threads durchsuchen, gibts ja genug hier!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Februar 2011)

Das HTC HD2 hat einen W-Lan Router on board welcher echt super klappt.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob man anderes Smartphones mit Programmen dazu bringen kann die W-Lan Einheit auch als router nutzen zu können. 

Bin der meinung sowas mal gelesen zu haben von nem anderen IPhone- User

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------

